

Who is supplying their images? - j2d2
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nathaniel-bach/epic-fail-mccain-campaign_b_123429.html

======
j2d2
If you look in the huffpost's big news pages, you'll see the images don't
match the names underneath. I figure it must be done programmatically then...
Does anyone have any info?

I see a picture of Fred Thompson for Barack Obama. A picture of Sarah Palin
for Joe Biden.

